# Fuel Tanks?



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Hi - Does anyone know if any other VW (or non-VW) fuel tanks will easily swap into a Dasher? My 1980 Diesel tank has a couple spots that are weeping diesel, just a drop every couple hours, (I'm thinking rust from the inside, since it had sat previous to my getting it) but obviously I can't have that. No shops around here will touch it, they all suggest buying a new tank (ha, ha).
Or, does anyone know of an aftermarket tank that will work, with diesel return line and all? Just trying to figure out the next step, hopefully without getting into too much expense or fabrication - thanks.


----------



## BurToastEngineering (May 2, 2015)

dasher only... 

you should pull it, take to rad shop to get fixed... diesel not as bad as gas.. if your any good with solder in theory you can do yourself.. id attempt it on diesel tank.. just make sure to stick a air hose in it and on to keep blowing air.. how old school people did tanks in driveway that had gas in them...


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Checked ETKA... the Dasher diesel & gasser tanks have different part #, but that may be mostly due to the unleaded fuel restrictor the gasser tank required in the fill pipe. Might be that a gasser tank could be modded to work(?) fairly easily. You didn't ask, but (judging by my '79, '80 & '81) the Dasher sedan & wagon used the same tank, merely differing as to fuel type. 

Other than that, the best idea sounds like the radiator shop scenario posted above. Might also be that, once the rust has been chemically removed & hole(s) filled/patched, an aircraft tank "sloshing" compound could be applied to the inside for a permanent fix(?); IDK, have personally only had that process done on gasser fuel tanks up to this point.

Side Note: back in the '70s-'80s, quite a few companies produced round 10(U.S.)gallon aluminum auxiliary fuel tanks for VW Rabbits (diesels and gassers) that sat in their spare tire wells. Mine fits in my Dasher's spare well & brings total fuel capacity up to 22 gallons; 900-1300 miles between fill-ups is nice... fill up where the price is right! Small trade-off: subsequently switched over to a 'space saver' spare tire/wheel to minimize loss of cargo room.

Best wishes for a quick solution to keep your Dasher road-ready.

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Fingers crossed, so far the epoxy patch seems to be holding up for now. Otherwise I'm keeping any eye out for any Dashers being parted out to get a spare.
Sadly local radiator shops around here won't touch tanks. I went through that a couple years ago when I had a VW Thing tank I just wanted dipped/rust coated due to sitting for years. No one would touch it, they all just said to buy a new one...

Might try the soldering next time if the leak comes back, I've done that before, but with copper pipes...
thanks,


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

If you can't find a new tank, fix the one you have:

http://www.eastwood.com/por-15-fuel...als1H4lKGZA_je3bRv58LZeO9EGtJaH0tcaAn698P8HAQ










Works pretty darn well.


----------



## S2S2 (Jan 19, 2015)

*OEM fuel tank*

Hi,

The Dasher has 2 types of tank : 1. Metal 2. Plastic










Hoses of Metal tanks are at bottom . plastic type feeds from top (top figure)
I know that most of diesel dashers use metal tanks.

I have a new original tank. I live in Tehran/Iran. far from you. VW Part number is: 321201075B


































Also, I think that you can see : vwdasher.com
this link: http://vwdasher.com/index.php/forum/6-for-sale/7591-for-sale-lots-of-b1-parts-in-oregon-usa
you can contact with *tonyaudifox* for the tank. he is in Oregon (Tualatin). not far from you.


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Thanks S2S2 - great info. Do you have the expanded parts diagram for the Dasher cooling hoses by any chance? I'm also trying to figure out which ones are the same as the other MK Is to go ahead and order a set...thanks...


----------

